# New to Coon hunting.



## Uga21 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been hunting all my life. Mostly turkey deer and duck. Had some beagles when I was younger but now I'm really wanting to get myself a Coon hound. I love watching dogs work. I just need to get pointed in the right direction because it doesn't seem like there's too many Coon hunters anymore. Thanks for any kind of insight y'all can lend me


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 18, 2016)

Not many of us out there anymore,it's a dying sport. The best memories of when I was growing up was walking behind coonhounds but good luck finding anywhere to hunt unless it's a WMA.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 20, 2016)

Stay away from the jam up finished out 250$ dogs. I ain't saying there all the same because some folks are honest. But most of the time People will lie to you to gain a dollar. When I coon hunted I liked walkers and English dogs. But I have seen some good dogs of all colors. The main thing I would suggest is to either save up and spend the money on a good dog that you've been in the woods with , or get you a young dog that's ready to start and put him on every coon track you see. Another thing that I like to see is a trashy pup. One that as a young dog likes to run every track he comes across. A pup that has the drive to get after something and uses his nose is a hunter. I ain't no pro or anything but have ran a few dog's and I have found that it's easier to break a dog off of something you don't want him to run than it is to make him want to run something.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 20, 2016)

There's lots up here in NE Ga.  Message GaDawg, he's big time.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 20, 2016)

Also if you have a place to hunt I would suggest feeder buckets. Fill up a bucket with dog food and cut a small hole in it. Dangle it out of a tree and you've got a bait station. Or several. I like that for getting young dogs pointed in the right direction. It just about guarantees you a hot track every time you go. But to much of it can be a bad thing. But for dogs getting started I think there great tools.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 20, 2016)

The first thing to consider is the the fact that hunting with dogs and more so hunting with hounds is not a hobby that can be picked up and put down when you feel like spending time on it. It is a lifestyle. When you take ownership of a hound you owe it to the dog to put it in woods. I always felt like a minimum of three nights a week year round is what it took to do your dog and you justice.  My grandfather had two sayings about coon hunting that he would use a lot. The first wasn't really advice but more an honest truth. He would always say that coon hunting is the most work and least pay of anything a man can do with his life. His other saying could possibly be the best advice I've ever heard about raising coon dogs. All you need to make make a good coon dog is a good pup and a ton of boot leather.  Good luck!


----------



## specialk (Sep 21, 2016)

NCMTNHunter said:


> The first thing to consider is the the fact that hunting with dogs and more so hunting with hounds is not a hobby that can be picked up and put down when you feel like spending time on it. It is a lifestyle. When you take ownership of a hound you owe it to the dog to put it in woods. I always felt like a minimum of three nights a week year round is what it took to do your dog and you justice.  My grandfather had two sayings about coon hunting that he would use a lot. The first wasn't really advice but more an honest truth. He would always say that coon hunting is the most work and least pay of anything a man can do with his life. His other saying could possibly be the best advice I've ever heard about raising coon dogs. All you need to make make a good coon dog is a good pup and a ton of boot leather.  Good luck!



excellent post!...


----------



## Uga21 (Sep 22, 2016)

I appreciate the advice a million!! I had rabbit dogs before and they're a lot of work but I would imagine a Coon hound takes a lot more effort. I won't know what it takes until I'm neck deep in it I'm sure but I'm not one to give something up cause it's hard! I look forward to getting into it for sure


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2016)

Uga21 said:


> I appreciate the advice a million!! I had rabbit dogs before and they're a lot of work but I would imagine a Coon hound takes a lot more effort. I won't know what it takes until I'm neck deep in it I'm sure but I'm not one to give something up cause it's hard! I look forward to getting into it for sure



i'm just the opposite....I had coon dogs 25/30 years ago then switched to rabbit hounds.....back then I had plenty of hardwoods to hunt but saw the future didn't look to good with clear cutting and not replanting........I know there are still good places to hunt but hard for me to get access though.....much more land to rabbit hunt......good luck, when kill season starts there will be more activity on the board here......


----------



## Uga21 (Sep 22, 2016)

specialk said:


> i'm just the opposite....I had coon dogs 25/30 years ago then switched to rabbit hounds.....back then I had plenty of hardwoods to hunt but saw the future didn't look to good with clear cutting and not replanting........I know there are still good places to hunt but hard for me to get access though.....much more land to rabbit hunt......good luck, when kill season starts there will be more activity on the board here......



I'd love to do it all but I definitely don't have that kinda time! Haha


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2016)

Uga21 said:


> I'd love to do it all but I definitely don't have that kinda time! Haha



same here, can't hunt all night and all day too.......


----------



## deerstand (Sep 30, 2016)

HW80 hit the nail on the head for me... i grew up coon hunting, my old man had some really good dogs, and we had plenty of places to hunt.... now days in Paulding you cant trun loose without hearing freaking house dogs all night. used to be plenty of corn fields with land owners gladly giving permission to hunt,,,, now they;re all subdivisions... traded my coon hunting in for treeing feist....i have 36 acrea to hunt on...plenty to listen to my feist tree


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2016)

Hahaha. That's called a lazy streak. You wanna coon hunt. Plenty of places. You can't handle it anymore. You look for excuses why not to go. We have a hunt tonight. 8111 hwy 136 Dawsonville Ga. Had one last night to. Then next week we have 2 more. Come on up there. I will make sure you get to ride along with somebody.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nah it ain't a lazy streak I've coonhunted for 30+ years walked with the dogs still hunt 4nights a week and work 60 hours it's called expansion,and when there more houses than land to hunt it makes it tough,and when you get a couple thousand dollars in a dog and some city slicker shoots it cause there woke up to a dog treeing in there back yard,and before you say it I've tried finding places to hunt and NO ONE wants a Coondog on there place not even in the off season,I've got three places to go totaling about 500acres,yes during the certain part of the year you have WMA's


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2016)

I live in the fastest growing county in the state and way up there in the country. I still cut em loose. I just have to drive farther.


----------

